# Online tool suppliers.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres another online store.

http://www.drywalltooldepot.com

So whos out there now? All wall, Walltools, drywallzone, als taping tools, Plastering suppliesau. And Drywalltooldepot.

Any others? Feel free to add.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Is there any where that sells used stuff? For someone looking to get starting with automatic tools . . . .


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Al's taping tools sells refurbished tools. They don't have them on their website so you need to call to see what is available. There are good deals to be found on ebay, CL. etc. However if 1) you don't know how they work, 2) you don't know how to fix them, and 3) you don't have access to parts, you have already struck out. If you have an Ames store in your market you can rent them there to see if you like them before you buy.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gopherstateguy said:


> Al's taping tools sells refurbished tools. They don't have them on their website so you need to call to see what is available. There are good deals to be found on ebay, CL. etc. However if 1) you don't know how they work, 2) you don't know how to fix them, and 3) you don't have access to parts, you have already struck out. If you have an Ames store in your market you can rent them there to see if you like them before you buy.


They don't need a lot of maintenance really but blades for the boxes and cables for the gun which are not a big deal to change!:thumbsup:
Its easy after u have done it a couple of times and there is plenty info on the net and videos to help out!


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> They don't need a lot of maintenance really but blades for the boxes and cables for the gun which are not a big deal to change!:thumbsup:
> Its easy after u have done it a couple of times and there is plenty info on the net and videos to help out!


All good points sir:thumbsup: But I have seen some real basket cases on ebay. Missing critical parts, should have been listed "for parts not working". Stuff you and I would pick up on, but maybe not a rookie to the tools.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gopherstateguy said:


> All good points sir:thumbsup: But I have seen some real basket cases on ebay. Missing critical parts, should have been listed "for parts not working". Stuff you and I would pick up on, but maybe not a rookie to the tools.


I have a blueline tapepro gun that's about 24 years old and still works great! Got a Columbia gun that runs sweet,got another quick disconnect head Tapepro gun and a Level 5 gun that I had to fix it a bit but it runs nice also now!And it was new but teething probs I had with it!:thumbsup:
Speak with Scott from Level 5,He is on here and he is a nice guy!:thumbup
Sorry that was ment for DP


----------

